# latex paint curing time



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I wouldn't lean anything against the walls for atleast a couple days, but curing time will vary. You can always use the fingernail test. If you can press your fingernail into the paint really easily, it isn't cured.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

COMPLETE curing time for latex is 30 days, it will say so on the can


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Latex blended paints take about 30 days for a full cure. 100% acrylics only take about 7-14 days depending on the resins used.


----------



## joefromcal (Apr 8, 2008)

thank you all for your responses. Joe


----------

